# Controlar con Arduino la puerta del garage



## malbuja2007 (Sep 9, 2014)

Estimados miembros de la Comunidad:

Deseo controlar con Arduino la puerta de mi garage, que tiene un motor AC y una caja de control cerrada, la cual permite abrir o cerrar la puerta cortocircuitando dos polos que están a 24 voltios y que consumen 12.3 mA (medido con amperímetro).

Estoy tratando de usar un transistor NPN como interruptor, para circuitar los dos polos mencionados. Puedo conectar directamente el colector y el emisor directamente a estos dos polos? Y la tierra del Arduino al Emisor?

Saludos y gracias,

Mario ...


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 9, 2014)

esos dos polos los unes?

si los dos polos dan 24v para que los une si son lo mismo?

creo que soloun polo debe dar 24v y el otro polo seria como la entrada, bueno es lo que yo te entindo.

de esos polos habria que saber quien es el que surte la tension y quien es la entrada, podrias poner imagen de tu control? aunque para protege tu arduino puedes usar un opto acoplador y que este controle el transistor  o prueba con solo el optoacoplador y asi ya no tendrias que conectar a tierra tu aarduino con la del control


----------



## malbuja2007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sí, estos polos permiten dar un pulso de 24V para el relé del motor.
Podría utilizar un amplificador operacional como el MCP601 para amplificar el pulso de 5V del Arduino a los 24V que necesita este relé?


----------



## Josnaro (Sep 10, 2014)

En vez de transistor no puedes hacer que el arduino controle un relé?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2014)

En vez no. Además si.
El arduino controla un transistor que mueve un relé.


----------



## JuanLeantec (Oct 15, 2014)

Buenas, he leído un poco el tema de conversación. Creo que la mejor y más facil solución es cerrar ese circuito con un relé, controlado con Arduino.
Aun así, ¿porque intentas controlarlo con Arduino?, ¿necesitas controlarlo a distancia, necesitas hacer algún sistema más complejo de controlo?

Si con unir esos dos cables la puerta funciona, solo tendrías que poner un interruptor o un pulsador para unirlos de forma más cómoda y segura.


----------

